# New Anonimo owner. Thanks to Stala for responding to my questions. Now..



## Kurt

Can anyone help me regarding the 2 screw strap system....I just spent 1/2 hour changing back to the Kodiak strap and I nearly threw the dang watch out the window.









"http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/Kurt1/Anonimo001.jpg"

Suggestions? Also, where can I get replacement screws for this strap system?

Thanks in advance,

Kurt.


----------



## NJWatchLover

Hi Kurt,

Welcome to the forum. I can relate to your situation. I spent over an hour trying to change the kodiak strap to a rubber strap a couple of weeks ago with no luck. O| Apparently, when it is assembled in the factory, they apply a whole bunch of lucite to the screws, making it very difficult to change. It was quite frustrating. I am going to take it to my AD soon and have them change it for me. Hopefully going forward it will be easier to change after the initial time. For extra screws you may want to check with Cindy at [email protected]. She works for Anonimo here in the USA.

Regards,
NJWatchLover


----------



## Kurt

Thanks NJwatchlover,


I'll give them a shout.


----------



## Stala

Kurt said:


> Can anyone help me regarding the 2 screw strap system....I just spent 1/2 hour changing back to the Kodiak strap and I nearly threw the dang watch out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/Kurt1/Anonimo001.jpg"
> 
> Suggestions? Also, where can I get replacement screws for this strap system?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kurt.


Congratulations on your Mille, Kurt!:-!

But I am sorry that you had so much trouble removing the screws and tubes: probably more loctite was used, than needed :-( However, you can get replacement screws and tubes, but I would suggest visiting your nearest AD to first get the strap off for you and thereby loosening those screws as they might have replacement screws there.


----------



## Kurt

*Thanks Stala, dial availability question....*

Thanks for the help.

I managed to change the strap and now have a nice little setup to do so.

Next question,
Where can I get a black dial for my dark side? Can you buy just the dial?

Kurt.


----------



## Watchmeister

Kurt said:


> Can anyone help me regarding the 2 screw strap system....I just spent 1/2 hour changing back to the Kodiak strap and I nearly threw the dang watch out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/Kurt1/Anonimo001.jpg"
> 
> Suggestions? Also, where can I get replacement screws for this strap system?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kurt.


I've got the same watch and just absolutely luv it!


----------



## Mark Borella

You can not change the dial on the millemetri. Anonimo dont sell them seperatly


----------

